# How much value does an Apple computer lose in one year?



## Godric (Nov 23, 2005)

Let's say you buy a 1250 dollar MacBook today. How much do you think it'll be worth in one year? Apples seem to hold their value longer than other computers. I'd like your opinion because I'm about to get a MacBook and would like to calculate how long my upgrade cycle would be.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Probably 25%-35% historically, but with the new Intels we may be starting to go more the PC route.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

JPL said:


> Probably 25%-35% historically, but with the new Intels we may be starting to go more the PC route.


I agree, especially if Apple releases revisions faster as a result of Intel's Run N' Gun road-map.

All quotes and statistics aside, take care of your Mac, keep the packaging, and all materials including receipts. It's worth what someone will pay for it, and the better condition it's in, along with all the packaging, keeps the resell attractive, and maximizes your investment.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Who cares? I buy a Mac to use, not as an investment.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Gerbill said:


> Who cares? I buy a Mac to use, not as an investment.


But depreciation is a purchasing factor, as is resale value if you plan upgrades.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

50% depreciation minimum


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

I agree with Gerbil. I am plugging away with my G3 Lombard and it seems to work for me. I don't do a lot of high end graphics etc. and sometimes I do wait awhile for apps to load. 

But, then again if I compared it to the PB from 2000-1 would there be that much difference in performance. Granted once the G4 pb came out there was a boost but product line to product line I could not see that much change in a year. Though I guess if I bought a PB last summer I might be a wee bit hot under the collar looking at the intel products.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I don't see any problem putting some planning into your purchase and upgrade cycle. Some people have different ways of figuring out their upgrade cycle. Mine is generally 3 years for my desktop (4-5 for the laptop) and dependent on whether the house needs some improvement. I generally try to split my extra cash between the house and my computers.

Planning your upgrade cycle also helps prevent impulse buying, which some of us are occassionally inflicted by.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

I value all my apples just as much as the day i got them. some even more!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I replace my laptop every two years. I buy out my lease and trade it in against the cost of the new lease. Keeps me reasonably current with technology that way. My desktop eMac G4 1.25 will last me a very long time as it only gets about 10% of the use of the MBP.


----------



## Godric (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for your observations. When I get my MacBook, I'm going to try ebaying it after 6-8 months to see what I can get for it. I'm basically just trying to find a way to always have a new computer for the same price of having a 4 year upgrade cycle. A side benefit is that I'd always be covered by the manufacturer's warranty. I don't consider computers to be a good investment because they always go down in value.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well with my experience... I spent $3100 on a brand new iMac Intel 2Ghz... and 4 months later I was only able to sell it for $2300 plus many extras included! Plus it was FULLY loaded!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I always try and buy a new computer every 5 years. What I found is that after time it's cheaper for me just to donate it to a school or some other organization instead of selling it.

All macs are Priceless IMHO


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> But depreciation is a purchasing factor, as is resale value if you plan upgrades.


I need to phrase this right, because I might have to change my way of thinking.

My old Old way was,
Exactly why I no longer buy new.
I'm fed up of loosing tons of cash in trade for the need for speed on newer models.
I buy and hold on, then when it's time to move on, I consider that I have gotten everything I could out of the CPU.

The new Way might be,
I think that the secret is all in the perspective of how you chose to see things.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to own one of these new speed demon Intel G5 Mac’s that have just come out, but the facts are, that my pocket book dictates my purchases.

Out with the Old,
As son as I see a PPC G5 in the DP 2.5 Ghz show up at a decent price, i might be all over it.

On the other hand,
I must admit though, that the new Mac’s coming out, carry some sweet and low prices, and it will throw the market of used Mac’s off balance considerably, ie ; the used PC route.
Since a new G5 2.66GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon sells for $2,799.00, and older PPC G5 will have to sell for considerably less, or people will just move to the intel Mac’s, with the coming out of Leopard and bootcamp, the used PPC Mac’s might be left in the dust

In with the New,
We our not just seeing a simple speed boost, but the whole new CPU structure with the Intel chip, and that will hold a lot of weight in peoples mind when they purchase a Mac in the coming months.

So !
Any one selling a PPC G5 / DP 2.5 Ghz out there for cheap ?
Or.
I am to move directly to Intel Mac’s and buy a seat belt for my computer chair in case I fall to the floor when I kick start that puppy : )
And that thought, has some great appeal : )

PS : Keep in mind that i'm still plugging away on my G4 DP 867 Mhz, so this new acquisition would be like steeping into a new model sports car : )


----------

